# $$$$Money$$$$$$



## Andrew/Ohio (Dec 6, 2009)

Where do you guys get all the money for new equipment?


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

I used to mow lawns in the spring and summer. Would make about $1500 a year but people have moved and houses have been bought over the years so now i make quite a bit less. Also do odd jobs out on the farm to earn a little extra money also. Just got to look around. Usually there is someone out there that would like something done and would pay you for it. I had some friends that made some good money roofing houses for a company after we had a big storm here last summer. Like I said, just got to look around.


----------



## Alexb7109 (Nov 20, 2009)

my parents give me 20$ a week allowance, savin up for a new hoyt bow right now.


----------



## captain71 (Oct 16, 2009)

When I come home every day with silver change in my pockets I'll put it in the cookie jar and cash it at years end that how i bought my sons bow this year


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Work at a archery shop in the Winter and am a Assistant Guide in the summer.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I build and sell longbows. Of course, I build my own longbows so the cash I make only goes to arrows, but still...


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

plant money trees Duh :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Andrew/Ohio (Dec 6, 2009)

82875711 said:


> plant money trees Duh :icon_1_lol:


Haha.....only in my dreams!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Work at a archery shop in the Winter and am a Assistant Guide in the summer.


How old are you, 17?


I work in the summer in MN and AK. I'm gonna get a better job this summer though since I need more money


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

lets see.Grades,Birthday,Christmas, other various things.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

bag boy and shelf stocker at my local safeway,


----------



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

i stock shelves and other stuff at zellers (smaller "canadian" walmart") and in the winter i snowblow driveways, and in the summer i cut grass. it pays well


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> lets see.Grades,Birthday,Christmas, other various things.


:set1_rolf2:
i know how you feel 
iam 15 and cant get a real job so i have to rake and bale hay in summer


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

N7709K said:


> How old are you, 17?
> 
> 
> I work in the summer in MN and AK. I'm gonna get a better job this summer though since I need more money


Naa just turned 20 A while go.......I can get my guider's license at 21, I will have had enough experience working under A Master Guide a week after my 21'st......Man I'm exited.......where do you come to AK to work?


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

i get most my equiptment used off of A/T.... so it is far cheaper.... but my dad pays for it and i basically work it off around the house.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i get everything 1/2 off at my shop so it makes it easer to get stuff:darkbeer:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Easy, i don't have new equipment, I can't go and buy new bows like some people on here unless it's used and i spend a year to earn the money for them, i can barely buy arrows for my bow! if i wanted a new bow really bad, I would work my but off around the house by washiong cars and cleaning the house and doing that at my grandparents house and sell some junk and save up a bunch of money to get one. I would really like a Z7 but last june i got my switchback and i love it and won't ever sell it probably. If i went and got a new bow i would keep my switchback as a back-up bow and if i get a new bow it would be in a year or two, and in a year or two i might be looking for a 70# mathews Z7.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Alexb7109 said:


> my parents give me 20$ a week allowance, savin up for a new hoyt bow right now.


Goodness gracious!! I get $5 for taking out the trash in a week and get another $5 if we go over to my grandparents house and dust their furniture!You've got it made!!


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Well my dad has been buying me new bows but he says he is only going to get me one more so I think ill wait a year or two. I like the Z7 but it just isnt a big enough improvement over what I have to use my 1 free bow card.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

IL_Bowhunter94 said:


> Well my dad has been buying me new bows but he says he is only going to get me one more so I think ill wait a year or two. I like the Z7 but it just isnt a big enough improvement over what I have to use my 1 free bow card.


my Switchback is my last free bow since i won't ever outgrow it other than the cams which I doubt I'll ever be a 30" or more.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I mow a persons lawn in town, that gives me $20 a week. Other than that I just save my Christmas and birthday money. Sometimes I get little things here and there from my parents, like the other day I got $5 to clean a gun for my Dad, little things like that can add up. I bought my Athens with all the money I saved up, but Im lucky that my Dad is really into archery so he buys a lot of new accessories and things, and because of that I have a big selection that I dont have to buy


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

save up everything i get, and my summer jobs, archery is so expensive


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> my Switchback is my last free bow since i won't ever outgrow it other than the cams which I doubt I'll ever be a 30" or more.


thats what scares me
iam at 30" and the doctor says iam not done growing


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> thats what scares me
> iam at 30" and the doctor says iam not done growing


if you keep growing i'd cut a piece of my arm off so i could shoot the bows I want to instead of having to shoot the few bows that go over 30" or just put a really long string loop on it.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i work at best buy if i want something i save up to get it or sell some other archery stuff to get it plus birthday and christmas presents and stuff help also


----------



## SimanFF/EMT (Jun 1, 2007)

I work at a local store in customer service, and also as a paid per call volly firemant/EMT right now. I also get some $ from videos i make that air on TV.


----------

